# A big hug and lots of love



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Add content


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Wonderful post. 

Hugs and love!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I .dont want a hug from anyone


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

R91 said:


> I know there has been a lot of negativity flying around SAS lately, so I wanted to spread the love and give everyone a massive bear hug.
> 
> Also, to get all cheesy and sentimental, my SA has significantly improved since I joined this forum and so I'm sending you all a huge thank you for being so fantastic! Keep fighting.
> 
> xx


:heart


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm maybe.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey there,<hugs> and LOL to you and everyone!It feels so good xoxo :hug


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

R91 said:


> I know there has been a lot of negativity flying around SAS lately, so I wanted to spread the love and give everyone a massive bear hug.
> 
> Also, to get all cheesy and sentimental, my SA has significantly improved since I joined this forum and so I'm sending you all a huge thank you for being so fantastic! Keep fighting.
> 
> xx


:squeeze


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you i could use a hug.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha,this thread is just awesome =D


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Spread the love!


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

We need some pandas


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

let's make this the hug thread!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

and I think we could all use another bear hug


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't remember the last time a girl hugged me,I dont like hugs anyway so I am not missing out on anything.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Everyone get in for the group hug.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

R91 said:


>


Ahhhh koala hugs!!! :yay :group


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

R91 said:


>


Even Eeyore has a smile on his face


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Sure, I need a good friendly hug  
BIG group HUG with everyone :group


----------



## HuhwhosAnthony (Aug 19, 2012)

too freakin adorable! :clap


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

R91 said:


> Aw Rossy  I'm going to give you one anyway because you're an awesome person :squeeze
> Hope that's ok!


You must be wearing those rose tinted glasses.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

R91 said:


> Yeah! I'm down with that. Here's one for you, Mr Quiet!


Right back at ya!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

R91 said:


> Hahahaha. Just for you


More koala hugs for everyone!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

R91 said:


> Puppy cuddles for you!


Thanks, It's so heartwarming and makes me smile^^


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------

